# Identify track



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

What are your thought on this track. That is my hand next to it and I don’t have small hands. Gonna go back and put tape measure next to it. What ya guys think?










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

FAT ASS ****!!!


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Saint Bernard or Great Dane but hard to tell from just one paw print.


----------



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

Dogs don't retract their claws..


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Where was the photo taken?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

meganddeg said:


> Where was the photo taken?


Saginaw county. A road leading back to a state game area.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Thirty pointer said:


> Interesting
> View attachment 486621


Sent it to a couple buddies and both said Cat of some sort. I’m gonna go look at them again and measure also


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

If you're taking more photos, take one from further away showing the spacing and possibly where the front paws fall in relation to the rears with each step.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

:banghead3


Capt.STU said:


> Saginaw county. A road leading back to a state game area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It looks like a BIG cat with a long tail that the DNR says is not in the lower. I would like to hear Adam Bump try to make dew drops into toe nail marks in the picture like he did of the big cat track pictures I showed him.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

It looks like a pretty old track to me. Probably has been through multiple freeze thaw cycles which can distort it. I would say a domestic dog made it.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

I just went back to tracks. They had a dusting of snow on them but here are more of them
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Still no toe nails showing in any of the tracks. Maybe the DOG had it toe nails removed like we had to do to my mothers Siamese cat to keep it from destroying her furniture.

FREESE THAW would not take away toe nail marks, it would enhance them


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

First pic and first guess (old tracks though) would be large domestic canine. Long haired too!
(Nails well trimmed and or worn.)

Second pics , large cat.
Bobcat first guess.
Not saying they can't be from a larger specie. I know, I know. But they ain't my found tracks.

Have seen large tracks along a road bank here that must have been a bobcat.
Measured a track from a larger specie (hey , I was helping measure ,not to identify what was reported...) where it walked across a road that was not much bigger, if bigger ; from what I can recall.
I showed pics to the person reporting the larger cat.
It was not identified as a bobcat.
Age of animal has to factor in paw size too with cats.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That track is bigger than any bobcat track I have ever seen.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> That track is bigger than any bobcat track I have ever seen.


Agreed! Bobcat tracks are 2” and under length and width.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79135_79218_79619_84911-146656--,00.html


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

If that track next to that hand is a bobcat track I need coordinates! That would be possibly a world record bobber unless those are 4 year old hands in the pictures. Those pics look feline to me but the freezing thawing can play hell with track identification. Hard to say but I'd be trying to find whats on the other end of those tracks if it were me LOL


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Here is a bobber for comparison 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

